# Lets see your xmas detailing pressies



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Well Christmas Day is almost here and I am quite sure that most of us are getting something related to our Detailing hobbies. Following on from the Autobrite Christmas Bonanza thread I started asking for people to show the orders from that wonderfull time, this one is for anything else detailing related, like other manufactuers and tools etc. Once again from the smallest amounts to the biggest, it doesnt matter lets see your new prized collections.

Merry Christmas to all at Detailing World :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll post mine on the 26th as they're all at the back of the tree  merry crimbo Andy!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I'll post mine on the 26th as they're all at the back of the tree  merry crimbo Andy!


I will be the same unless I get chance tomorrow.
Merry Christmas Jake and your family too hope you have a good one mate:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Got some more G1 for my birthday yesterday, does that count?!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm planning place orders later today
Daytona wheel brush
das6 with menz pads and compounds
maybe more.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Got some more G1 for my birthday yesterday, does that count?!


Why not mate, as its as good as a Christmas prezzie. Get it one mate :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Keir said:


> I'm planning place orders later today
> Daytona wheel brush
> das6 with menz pads and compounds
> maybe more.


Put it up mate when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just bought myself a ptg il get a pic up when it arrives


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

sean20 said:


> iv just bought myself a ptg il get a pic up when it arrives


Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello guys!
Some detailing products from me...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully ive got wrapped under the xmas tree

EZ Detail Brush
Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover










and a couple od detailing brushes


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

stefstef said:


> Hello guys!
> Some detailing products from me...


A few nice products there matey :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Hopefully ive got wrapped under the xmas tree
> 
> EZ Detail Brush
> Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover
> and a couple od detailing brushes


Dont forget to get a piccy up of them buddy


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

And it happens to be raining so I can't really do much with it!










Will have to think of something else to work off my headache.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice collection there


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I1 :-D need some of that!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm SN Wooden pot  want.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Hmmm SN Wooden pot  want.


It only cost a mince pie and a glass of milk.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's mine sent from Auto Finesse Santa....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

ArcticVXR said:


> Here's mine sent from Auto Finesse Santa....
> 
> View attachment 21162
> 
> ...


That's just rubbing it in you luck bugger!!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> A few nice products there matey :thumb:


Thanks mate
Wishing you Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wife got me my Wheel Woolies :thumb:
One pot of Naviwax Ultimum from the inlaws :thumb:

Merry Christmas to you all !!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

mdswente said:


> And it happens to be raining so I can't really do much with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a stonking collection mate :thumb: Merry Christmas


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

ArcticVXR said:


> Here's mine sent from Auto Finesse Santa....
> 
> View attachment 21162
> 
> ...


Another cracking prezzie, lovely. Merry Christmas mate


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

my little haul!
my first DA in the back right there courtesy of my GF, as well as the menz pads and polishes.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice mate and enjoy them. I havent taken a piccy of my Wolf's haul yet as I have all my family still here with me :wall:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

haha, i scooted off to take that 
Treated my dad to a big pot of Purple Haze and an IOU a partial correction and full mid-winter detail on his Beemer this month


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cor proper kit, very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

northernfez said:


> haha, i scooted off to take that
> Treated my dad to a big pot of Purple Haze and an IOU a partial correction and full mid-winter detail on his Beemer this month


I would love to go out now and just give my car a wash, a bit of me time and some company of me too :argie:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

id_doug said:


> That's just rubbing it in you luck bugger!!


hehe don't know what you mean lol


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

northernfez said:


> my little haul!
> my first DA in the back right there courtesy of my GF, as well as the menz pads and polishes.


Nice kit mate


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

cheers buddy! Although the collection ever grows..i just ordered some Clay to add to it..Doh!
Still need a few things..*wanders off to detailing online shops*


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Come on guys lets see your Detailing prezzies


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Ste T said:


>


Ste T, please let me know the model number for that hoover. I'm tempted to get one from the outlet, if not I'll spend a bit more on a Nilfisk X150.

Fish


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

I got the holly trinity (Zymol) and an iPod cable for the Fezza. Time to get busy :buffer:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice mate and I must admit to never trying any Zymol products but one day maybe I will but I will have to get rid of my current loads first.
Thanks for posting the piccy mate and Happy Christmas


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I've not taken pictures but I recieved this for christmas  









Cannot wait to get out and use it!


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

No pics yet, but CG Woolly Mammoth, BH Medium Clay and EZ Wheel Bursh. Can't get over how big and plush the mammoth is :doublesho


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Some nice collections would love that AF kit! 
Will stick some pics of mine up later.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

will get some pics later maybe.......Autobrite's foam lance, 20 ltr of foam, BOGOF magifoam (2 x 500ml) the 500 ml of magifoam with the deal and I bought myself some Berry Blast on BOGOF from the 12 days... Just need the weather to co operate now so I can go and use it!!!
First visit to the world of snowfoam!!!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Pookini said:


> I've not taken pictures but I recieved this for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww looks a nice bit of kit. Could I be cheeky and ask for a link to this brand , ive seen some nice looking cars where this stuff has been used on. Like to do a bit of home work on this stuff :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo santa has been kind to me this year and dropped off new goodies to try and now the shopping list continues to grow


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Aww looks a nice bit of kit. Could I be cheeky and ask for a link to this brand , ive seen some nice looking cars where this stuff has been used on. Like to do a bit of home work on this stuff :thumb:


have a look on polished bliss website mate


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I asked my family and fiancee not to buy me anything as Ive got way too much as it is.
Ive got enough to last about 5 years without buying anymore!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Pookini said:


> I've not taken pictures but I recieved this for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool gear mate, my neighbour swears by this stuff and it does keep his white motor very well and good reflections


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Tank said:


> Dodo santa has been kind to me this year and dropped off new goodies to try and now the shopping list continues to grow


Fantastic mate what a whoppa and its all proper stuff too :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

PugIain said:


> I asked my family and fiancee not to buy me anything as Ive got way too much as it is.
> Ive got enough to last about 5 years without buying anymore!


Havent we all mate :lol: but there is always room for a litle bit more and more and more  its all part of the OCD effect mate


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Havent we all mate :lol: but there is always room for a litle bit more and more and more  its all part of the OCD effect mate


I did mention to the mrs Id like to try an entry zymol or something similar.All she did was glance over at the packing crate full of wax Ive got and say nothing.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Fantastic mate what a whoppa and its all proper stuff too :thumb:


O yeah well chuffed with it


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's mine less my 12 days of Christmas offers from AB HQ, which will arrive in early Jan:thumb:










some 3m pads a 3m backing plate and 2 CG Wooly Mammoths, plus the EZ wheel brush :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

*EZ Detailing Brush*

Pic attached


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

HairyMonster said:


> Here's mine less my 12 days of Christmas offers from AB HQ, which will arrive in early Jan:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mate and I have a couple of those Wooly Mamoths aswell and they are a fantastic towel but just watch the fibres at first as it leaves quite a few behind, so a good flick and shake before hand really helps. The EZ Brush must be the best on the market and get right behind the wheel spokes which means a really clean wheel.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Pic attached


You too have the best brush going but I have yet to try the Tar abd Glue remover, I have some from a private sale on here but not used yet.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Aww looks a nice bit of kit. Could I be cheeky and ask for a link to this brand , ive seen some nice looking cars where this stuff has been used on. Like to do a bit of home work on this stuff :thumb:


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html

Get some, you`ll love it :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ste T said:


>


whats with the cpu generated image lol



Fish said:


> Ste T, please let me know the model number for that hoover. I'm tempted to get one from the outlet, if not I'll spend a bit more on a Nilfisk X150.
> 
> Fish


not 100% certain, but pretty sure that the model I have is the only karcher wet and dry vac with a stainless steel body, its the WD5.200 cost about £200. can take 25L of water, can blow air aswell for clearing leaves out of mechanic pits ect, 
no chemical injection like a george is the only thing its missing..
also has a 3 pin socket on the front to plug in a power tool and use the karcher as a dust extraction machine.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

my wonderful wife to be has shocked me this year...



















i know nothing about the brand byt it is a great peice of kit..

just need an extraction nozzle..


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Right, I've finally managed to get some pics of my xmas goodies :


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww!!! what a lovely collection :thumb::thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Castrating Psycho B!tch From Hell got me a Krups coffee machine: an absolutely vital piece of detailing kit if you ask me!


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Right, I've finally managed to get some pics of my xmas goodies :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Weazel said:


> whats the Kenco product like?


:lol: haven't used it on the car yet but heard it's good when mixed with hot water for making an aromatic, rich roasted air freshener :lol:


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Havent got any pictures yet but here is my list:

2 Big Wheel/arch brushes
2 Small Wheel/arch brushes
1 Rototy 1200w 0-3000rpm (gift certificet, as it was sold out!)
1 Big MF Car Care kit
1 ltr. big spray bottle APC
1 Insect sponce
1 bottle of Insect Spray

Will post pictures when I get the rotory, it was much needed, as the old one broke down and I havent been able to polish for 3md!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You never got all that for Xmas tho Did you jake.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> You never got all that for Xmas tho Did you jake.


the only thing that I had before xmas was the obsession wax, some of the other bits like drying towel and megs wax, I ordered before but the mrs insisted on wrapping them up from xmas presents :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Godderz23 said:


>


Chem Guys 50/50 wax is one of my favorite Wax's and was saved from being sold on because of that. Nice Washmitt too mate :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

k333ebs said:


> my wonderful wife to be has shocked me this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a posh machine mate and dont forget to give it a polish to keep it shiny.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Right, I've finally managed to get some pics of my xmas goodies :


Cracking collection Jake and you even got some Coffee for your Detailing days, I will have to show my wife this so she gets a hint on how things should be done. I still need to put a piccy of my stuff up but I have hust had a fight on the Kinect and now I am knackerd and ache like hell :lol: so maybe later. I am so glad we are back to normal now though, I feel like a tonne weight has been lifted off me. Family times are :wall: times :lol:


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

my xmas goodies off myself and others (well this wife), dont think its to bad for a starter??..


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Cracking collection Jake and you even got some Coffee for your Detailing days, I will have to show my wife this so she gets a hint on how things should be done. I still need to put a piccy of my stuff up but I have hust had a fight on the Kinect and now I am knackerd and ache like hell :lol: so maybe later. I am so glad we are back to normal now though, I feel like a tonne weight has been lifted off me. Family times are :wall: times :lol:


Yup, coffee/tea is a crucial part of detailing! Can't wait to use the megs waxes tomorrow!! Wonder what they're like on white.....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

7sins said:


> my xmas goodies off myself and others (well this wife), dont think its to bad for a starter??..


Mega huge mate and I bet your proud of it too. This time nextyear it will of doubled or more lol


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> Mega huge mate and I bet your proud of it too. This time nextyear it will of doubled or more lol


Yeah I am bud lol, I hope to get more.. I love bulk and collection of stuff.

I will have to get a new thread started will full list and better picks of whats, see what people think of products other others ect..


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Is was going to put my order in in a couple of days as got cash for christmas, but looking at '7sins' I think I'll add a few to the list. 
Not that I'm feeling inadequate or anything, but now questioning how much my family loves me as I didn't get one car product.


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

I must say I did pay about 2/3's as the other half started to think I was a bit crazy :/


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that's a big load to buy at once :lol: bet you can't wait for some nice weather?!


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah I know.. I really want a garage tbh, would love a form of shelter! Got some winter goodies in there thought so dont have to wait to long


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Main reason i can't wait to move properly in january, the garages :thumb:


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

I got a fair bit this year, ill take picks when i get chance to.

Das 6
CG White Hexlogic pad
CG Blue Hexlogic pad
P1
Autobrite Clear Vue
Autobrite Wheel Brush
Autobrite detail brush x 2
Autobrite Foam set (4 different foams)
Autobrite Snow Foam Lance
Flexipads microfibre set (2xdrying towels, 2 x plush microfibres, 2 x glass microfibres, 2 x german applicators)
Autobrite wheel sealant 
2 x CYC polisher bags
some megs applicator pads
Autobrite Lambs wool wash mitt

and probably more that i have forgotten!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a nice list mate :thumb:
I must get my piccys up, not very good on me considering I started the thread


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Few nice bits there mate :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice mate and what make is the brush


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Nice mate and what make is the brush


Just the detailing brush from Alex at SeriousPerformance.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Right, I've finally managed to get some pics of my xmas goodies :


Great stuff you have there. Plus that Kenco coffee is awesome...!!!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Jake, that's amazing products there, thanks for sharing on here, and enjoy, the zymol titanium, looks very special.

Plus the new autobright bottles look good as well, is there more in content product than the old bottles, they look strong and better.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's some of mine and my mates










Then we decided to split it all as he doesn't live me










Brian


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine 







Didn't get anything, hence the lack of picture!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Mine
> 
> Didn't get anything, hence the lack of picture!


:lol::lol::lol:

Brian


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Right, I've finally managed to get some pics of my xmas goodies :


That is one hell of a haul at once  want to try zymol titanium, what does it smell like? :argie:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> That is one hell of a haul at once  want to try zymol titanium, what does it smell like? :argie:


It smells like a vanilla/coconut smell:argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Love Zymol just for the exclusiveness of it


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Love Zymol just for the exclusiveness of it


It's pretty cool, it's my first zymol/expensive wax so it'll be interesting to see how it performs


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a Zymol virgin  Having a massive batch order in the start of january so might have to include some be rude not to


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I'm a Zymol virgin  Having a massive batch order in the start of january so might have to include some be rude not to


Ideal:thumb: I always said I wouldn't spend that much on a wax.....then I joined DW:devil: I was tempted by carbon but titanium swayed me in the end


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Bkjames said:


> Here's some of mine and my mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive joint collection mate and still a decent pile when split :thumb:


----------

